# Let's talk the Specialized Power saddle



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Surprisingly not too much info out there as far as personal experiences other than "I like this saddle", so I figured I'd get some feedback from others who are riding it. I literally have one 30 mile ride on mine, but would like to enlist some feedback as far as setup from others who are digging it.

So I measured my sitbones at 130 on the Specialized ass-o-meter, so I ended up with a 143 in this saddle. I ended up placing the saddle about 3cm further back (at least from the nose) based on Spec's recommendation, but I think I might need to go back a little further even. In addition, I took the recommendation of something else I saw online and raised the post 5cm to account for the thinner stack height, but I might want to come up even more. 

My sitbones are like ice picks, so it was a little firm there at first....but that sensation went away pretty quickly. It's a little strange having no nose on this saddle, but I think I like it, but I might - I set it up nose level but might bring it down a degree or two. My nutz were pretty happy throughout. No perineal pressure at all. I think I'm going to grow to like this, and will likely need more for the rest of my bikes.

Anyway, what were other's experiences on setup? Needed to go back, up, etc? How much? Any other wisdom that will help me dial this all the way in?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have one on the TT bike. Used to ride a Specialized Sitero. With the Power I ride back on the saddle and to get my hips in the same position I moved it forward slightly. Maybe 1cm or so. As far as height goes I just made sure I set the top of the saddle at the same height as the Sitero which meant I had to move the seat post up slightly. I forget how much now. Important point is that the measurement from top of saddle to the center of the BB is the same...


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Any further feedback on these over the longer term? They look interesting and I am considering making the trek over to my LBS to give it a try.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

My arse is happy I switched to this saddle.

Big cut-out and relatively flat, about perfect.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

....,


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the S-works version since release.. did a Gran Fondo the day I got it.. 100miles 7k climbing so lots of saddle time. Arse was happy. Really considering putting one on my TT bike as well. I think it really excels if you are the type of rider that like riding in the drops. Atleast for me it really helps my hip position and with the large cutout .. I'm golden.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

First ride I did with it was pretty good, felt fine. All downhill from there though. 

Second and third rides the shape started to bother me. It is not flat, not even close to flat. It's very much a scooped saddle or a sweet spot saddle. The front rails are the flattest part, but I can't sit forward on this saddle. The rails are very close together, not in an anatomical position, and extended time "on the rivet" with this saddle led to pain and discomfort.

That leaves the rear part of the saddle the place to sit on it. Like most traditional shaped saddles, this is where you're supposed to sit mainly. Well the rear of the saddle is sloped down, the whole part. It doesn't level off until it gets to the front rails. This causes me to slide forward when I try to sit on the rear half of the saddle. There's zero chance of me running the front tipped upwards to level the back and I refuse to deal with sliding forward against my will.

What I've found is that people that usually ride a traditional shaped saddle seem to like it. Those that ride an SMP or ISM tend not to like it. So for most people it seems to work well for them. I move around a lot when riding, I use the entire saddle front to back, a shape like this just doesn't work for me. If it matters I ride a very aggressive position and usually prefer a flat saddle.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I tried this for an hour or so on the trainer last weekend. This is a saddle that visually appeals to me, but I'm not entirely sure why.

It's intended for agressive riding positions (i.e. TT, or riders with very flexible, forward rotating hips). I do have fairly flexible hips, and would say that for the first 15 minutes or so I loved the feel of it. 

After about 30 minutes, at which point I was naturally hunting around for secondary riding positions, I just couldn't find one. Like MMsRepBike said, it seems to have one sweet spot, and that's pretty much it. That just doesn't work for me. I have to be able to move around, especially forward and back. 

I'm back on my Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I did a short 9 mile ride on a venge vias from the bike store that had one. The saddle felt great, but it was a pretty short ride. I'm probably going to pick one up for current bike.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Almost any saddle feels good after 9 miles. I need to log 40+ to be sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I won't disagree that 9 miles isn't enough to make a definitive decision on a saddle but I've been on shorter rides on expensive saddles that felt terrible in the first mile. I currently use a romin that I find really comfortable, having done plenty of 100 miles rides on it in the past 3 years and the power saddle felt better immediately. Now there is always the possibility that on a longer ride what felt good initially might start to wear in unexpected ways but that could be just a matter of getting used to the differences.

The best way of course is to try them out yourself as regardless of how great or horrible a saddle might be for some, for others it could be the exact opposite.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I know what you mean.. I was just trying to have a short answer... I've had arse hatchets too.. you know instantly.

The Power is my favorite road saddle by far.. next fav was the Bontrager Paradigm XXX


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

I have never had a saddle that is initially an ass hatchet become a comfortable saddle after a few rides.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Been riding the Power saddle about 6 months. Happy with it. Run it about 1 or 2 degrees nose down, using a dial level. Dead level doesn't work as well for me. And I'm the opposite of MMsRepBike - I've always preferred traditionally shaped saddles, have never had luck with flat saddles.


----------



## Sojodave (Apr 7, 2015)

I got a Ridley Fenix and I love the bike, but I've been on a search for a comfy saddle ever since. I've tried SMP TRK, Fizk Aliante, Max flow, Romin Evo Expert, and now I'm onto the Fizk Aliante Versus. The Fizik Aliante Versus doesn't cause me pain, but it is not comfortable. Has anyone have the Power Comp model? I'm trying to decide if the Expert model is worth $30 more.


----------



## tickyboy (Jan 11, 2015)

I drooled over this saddle when it came out but sadly it was widely unavailable last year in Canada ( I was after the pro model though I would have taken anything).

Finally got my hands on one but I ended up switching to the expert (minimal weight gain but more cushion). I *think* I have it mostly dialed in now. I've experimented with it in a bunch of positions (fore aft up down). 

As mentioned it does really have one sweet spot; when I'm on it it's fantastic. Unfortunately I tend to slide forward and off that spot throughout a ride. Having said that I haven't come home and had any pain or discomfort in the groin region, so I'm sticking with the saddle. My only pain was when I first got it and was likely misdiagnosing the discomfort to the saddle vs getting my phat ass onto a correct width saddle (went from 140ish on a stock prologo to 155). Now I'm used to it and I have no sit bone issues. 

Having said that, I wish I hung onto the pro model but I'm overall happy with the expert. Wish it came in red.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

How does this compare to the Toupe? Has anyone ridden both?


----------



## Sojodave (Apr 7, 2015)

Lallement said:


> How does this compare to the Toupe? Has anyone ridden both?


I pulled the trigger on a Specialized Power Expert 155 saddle just before a 40 mile race/ride. I think I finally found my saddle. I'm still fiddling with the fore/aft and the tilt, but I haven't had it hurt me.

I have tried the Toupe and it is a very flat saddle. The Power has a little bit of a curve up on the tail. The Power is also a much shorter saddle. The Toupe became very uncomfortable after 10 miles.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

I run 4 x 155mm Romin's on my bikes and needed another to put on my roadie rather than swapping one between it and my CX. Got a Power Pro 155mm and its fits exactly like the Romins do, just better leg clearance and maybe even a nicer feel when down in the drops. Definitely a good choice.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> I run 4 x 155mm Romin's on my bikes and needed another to put on my roadie rather than swapping one between it and my CX. Got a Power Pro 155mm and its fits exactly like the Romins do, just better leg clearance and maybe even a nicer feel when down in the drops. Definitely a good choice.


If you say it fits like a Romin, I may have to try it. I've been running a Romin Pro for a year or so and it's decent, but I have a big issue with leg rub on the nose of the saddle. It's wearing thin spots in my shorts and hurting the side of my thigh, so it'd be nice to run something without a nose.


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

woodys737 said:


> I have one on the TT bike. Used to ride a Specialized Sitero. With the Power I ride back on the saddle and to get my hips in the same position I moved it forward slightly. Maybe 1cm or so. As far as height goes I just made sure I set the top of the saddle at the same height as the Sitero which meant I had to move the seat post up slightly. I forget how much now. Important point is that the measurement from top of saddle to the center of the BB is the same...


I have the S-works on both bikes.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I figured out what I didn't like about the Power saddle. 

It just has a tad too much curve for me (looking from the rear). Because of the curve, it puts more pressure on the perenium an causes some soreness there after long rides.

I am intrigued by the Pro Stealth saddle as an alternative. Based on this comparison/review, they describe it as 'flatter', and a tad shorter. 

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/10/specialized-power-vs-pro-stealth-stub-nose-saddle-comparison-review/

I grabbed a used one on Ebay to try out on my trainer this winter.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah the Power was short lived for me as well. The nose was way too narrow (used on my TT bike). Moved to a Prologo.

I do use the Pro Stealth now on the road bikes. They work really well for me with the wider nose and plenty of curve in the profile. Only moved as Specialized doesn't make the Romin anymore. Only the Romin Evo which is ever so slightly different but, just wasn't doing it for me. Took a chance and bought a Pro w/o seeing it live. Got lucky!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Pro Stealth ended up being a great alternative for me to the Power. Much more usable and built better. I like the new type of construction it's using. Some of the padding actually overhangs the shell.

Don't tell anyone but there's copies of the Power now available from China for less than $30.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

The power was fantastic then all of a sudden it wasn't. I have not retried since that painful day, but I have been meaning too. The AX leaf (leather covered) has been working so... no reason to change and it's pretty darn light. I thought about the power going to my TT bike... but the Dash TT.9 is pretty comfy as well.


----------

